# Beef Roast



## WalterSC (May 3, 2006)

Ok yall I am in need of help , I bought a 7 lb  beef roast from Sam`s 15.99 , lucky huh ?? Well I want to put that on my smoker at do it for Sunday dinner anybody got a good reciepe for it , I have never done it before and I will include pics of each step ??


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

What kind of roast ? like...the cut.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> What kind of roast ? like...the cut.


What Scotty said.  The cut would make a difference as to cooking method.


----------



## kickassbbq (May 4, 2006)

*Roast*

Walter Man,
If it is a Beef Chuck Roast, do it just like you would a Butt.  I do them ALL the time.  I would rather have pulled beef than pulled pork.  Yummy!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!
ed


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

Hey guys...
He hasn't said it was a chuck roast.  

Cool your jets until he gets back on to say what he has.
There's a roast from almost every part of the cow.  Preparation can vary widely with different cuts.


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

If it’s a top round cook at 275* figure about 15min a pound. I went the route of a little Wor, salt, pepper and garlic, and onion powder.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

#-o 

Okay... everyone name every way to cook every roast.

Then when we find out what Walter has.... the cooking method will already be here.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

It doesn’t matter which method you use. Cappy invented it…..
:hide:


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It doesn’t matter which method you use. Cappy invented it…..
> :hide:


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 
How quickly the new guys learn. =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In this particular case, I'm not sure that it's a good thing. 8-[  :grin: [-X


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new  :sham:  is stretching his moderating muscles :!: 
Hail to the  :sham:


----------



## WalterSC (May 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> What kind of roast ? like...the cut.




Its a chuck cut!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Walter you're gonna love it!!  Cook in the smoke until it's in the 160-165 range and then foil.  Continue to cook until internal temp is between 200-205, then let it rest for at least 2 hours before pulling.  The texture of chuck is a bit stringy so you may have to cut some of the strands into smaller pieces.


----------



## WalterSC (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kool thanks Larry and everyone for all the ideas I am gonna use my prize Wolf rub on it !!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

Chuck.... It's somewhat becoming my favorite for a bunch of different reasons.

Chuck ...  it's not just for chili anymore LOL


----------



## cflatt (May 5, 2006)

what's the avg size of the chucks most of you smoke ? are you finding them bone in or getting them bone out ? I've had a hankerin for one for a while now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2006)

The last two I got I got from my butcher and they were the best I've had.  They were about 8.5 boneless.  I've done some smaller and some bigger, but it seems the 8lb range is perfect.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2006)

Here's a couple pic's of the last ones I did.


----------



## Griff (May 5, 2006)

My last, and only, chuck was a 9.7 bone in. It was great.

Griff


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Larry, did you end up braising them in that pan for a while? There's a lot of juice in there.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Larry, did you end up braising them in that pan for a while? There's a lot of juice in there.



No.  I actually foiled the pan for them to rest vs. foiling the individual roasts.


----------



## WalterSC (May 6, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well did a coat of mustard and Wolfe rub tonight covered with foil till tomorrow will post pics while on grill and after done tommrow evening, wish me luck!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 7, 2006)

Give it hell cleaver man :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wake up Cleaver Boy and give us an update!


----------



## WalterSC (May 7, 2006)

Well did a coat of mustard and Wolfe rub tonight covered with foil till tomorrow will post pics while on grill and after done tommrow evening, wish me luck!![/quote]

Wake up Cleaver Boy and give us an update!  [/quote]

Give me a break just getting up here , did the pre coating as I said above last night , probably wont start smokeing till noon or 1PM my time . I do have pics of last nught before and after but will save up for the pics on the grill and done !! Am off to move the smoker under the lean to in case it rains . Thats it for now saty tuned!!! Anyone wann help em post the pics sing out , my techo skills leave something to be desired !!


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Well did a coat of mustard and Wolfe rub tonight covered with foil till tomorrow will post pics while on grill and after done tommrow evening, wish me luck!!



Wake up Cleaver Boy and give us an update!  [/quote]

*Give me a break just getting up here *, did the pre coating as I said above last night , probably wont start smokeing till noon or 1PM my time . I do have pics of last nught before and after but will save up for the pics on the grill and done !! Am off to move the smoker under the lean to in case it rains . Thats it for now saty tuned!!! Anyone wann help em post the pics sing out , my techo skills leave something to be desired !![/quote]
Sounds like we need to fire that boy.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Give me a break just getting up here *, did the pre coating as I said above last night , probably wont start smokeing till noon or 1PM my time . I do have pics of last nught before and after but will save up for the pics on the grill and done !! Am off to move the smoker under the lean to in case it rains . Thats it for now saty tuned!!! Anyone wann help em post the pics sing out , my techo skills leave something to be desired !![/quote]
Sounds like we need to fire that boy. [/quote]

No kidding, I'm not liking Cleaver Boys attitude here lately!  He's part of a winning BBQ Team and decides to yell and treat us like the garbage underachievers we are, that's just not right!


----------

